# How do I get vncviewer past Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font Error: Ab



## Shandrix (Apr 15, 2011)

I am running PC-BSD 8.2.

When I run vncviewer from the terminal I get the following error:


```
Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font
Error: Aborting: no font found
```

http://forums.pcbsd.org/showthread.php?t=6100 talks about this error. I have followed the instructions in http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/using-localization.html#LOGIN-CLASS under the loginclasses method but that doesn't seem to work. I have also verified that all the fonts in /usr/ports/x11-fonts/xorg-fonts-* have already been installed. Still can't get vncviewer to launch.

vncserver does work and I am able to login from another machine. I only get this error on the viewer.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 15, 2011)

Note: Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD


----------

